
History of Python development since 1990 with Gource - spdy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPk1BqK8zzI
======
msutherl
I feel like a super-intelligent alien race that has come across Earth in its
interplanetary travels and has made instructional documentaries about "human
life" for its young in the same way that we make documentaries about insects
and cell biology.

